# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  TERRENOS EN VENTA EN TUMBES-PIURA-LAMBAYEQUE (PERÚ)

## Gabriela Palacios

TERRENOS EN TUMBES, PIURA, LAMBAYEQUE ( PERÚ) PARA MAYOR INFORMACIÓN COMUNICARSE AL CEL :+51954817043-EMAIL: palacioslisetty@hotmail.com (ó) INBOX. SE ENCUENTRAN INSCRITOS EN LOS RR.PP #TUMBES :  -7 HAS(Frente al aeropuerto de Tumbes; a 500 m de la carretera Panamericana Norte; cuenta con dos accesos carrozables directo hacia el terreno.) -5 HAS(Al costado e inicio de eje vial y al pie de panamericana norte km 1286 (18 minutos de la ciudad de Tumbes, 10 minutos ciudad de Puerto Pizarro, 12 minutos del aeropuerto y a 5 minutos de Aguas Verdes -Frontera con Ecuador).
-60 HAS (Junto a la Carretera Panamericana Norte, Distrito de Papayal, Provincia de Zarumilla, Departamento de Tumbes.
A 20 minutos de la Ciudad de Tumbes, 10 minutos del Aeropuerto y a 5 minutos de Aguas Verdes-Frontera con el Ecuador).
-39.2 HAS (Kilómetro 1259 de la Panamericana Norte. Tumbes-Playa Hermosa)
-150 HAS (El terreno se encuentra en el Departamento de Tumbes, Provincia de Zarumilla .A 3 minutos de la Frontera con el Ecuador, a 15 minutos del Aeropuerto y a 20 minutos de la Ciudad de Tumbes.) #PIURA:
-18.5 HAS (Departamento: Piura, Provincia: Sullana, Distrito: Tambogrande, Caserío: Huangala.)
-21.03 HAS(Distrito: Tambogrande, Provincia: Piura, Departamento: Piura. Valle de San Lorenzo. Se encuentra en la carretera Tambogrande-Cruceta.)
-80.75 HAS(Carretera Tambogrande Chulucanas a 2km de Malingas).
-67.5 HAS(Cabecera de canal principal, en el Km 45.5 de la margen derecha del Canal Tablazo, El Algarrobo-Sullana y a 50 min del Puerto de Paita).
-18,000 HAS (Distrito Ignacio Escudero, provincia de Sullana, departamento de Piura; el área total de este predio es de condición virgen, están ubicados en el km. 35 de la carretera Sullana  Talara).
-137 HAS (Distrito: Ignacio Escudero, Provincia: Sullana, Departamento: Piura).
-2049 HAS( Distrito de Frias, Provincia de Ayabaca, a 20 min de Tambogrande).
-32,740 HAS(Pampa Larga-Piura).
-17 HAS(A LA ALTURA DEL KM 1066 DE LA CARRETERA TAMBOGRANDE SULLANA, MARGEN DERECHA A 3KM DE TROCHA CARROZABLE)
-7 HAS(Carretera auxiliar Panamericana Norte Piura-Sullana  a 500 m aprox.)
-10 HAS (Carretera Sullana-Tambogrande) #LAMBAYEQUE
-10,115 HAS(Olmos).
-638 HAS (Jayanca).
-5005 HAS (Olmos).
-697 HAS (Jayanca).
-4046 HAS (Olmos).
-2109 HAS(Olmos).
-2076 HAS(Olmos).
-4412 HAS(Olmos-Mórrope).
-2192 HAS(Olmos).
-1135 HAS(Olmos).
-350 HAS(Olmos).
-735 HAS(Olmos).
-900 HAS(Olmos).Temas similares: Compra, venta y alquiler de terrenos para la agroindustria en Perú Venta de terrenos en piura Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica y piura. Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque promueven cuidado de bosques secos Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque ejecutan medidas de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño

----------

